
Ask HN: Best hands on kernel books? - VohuMana
Hello all, looking to get into Kernel development and want to know your recommendations for books or resources on Kernel development?  Hands on or project based would be best but anything would help.  Thanks!
======
coot_
I found "Linux Kernel Development" a nice overview of the kernel code:
[https://books.google.pt/books?id=3MWRMYRwulIC&printsec=front...](https://books.google.pt/books?id=3MWRMYRwulIC&printsec=frontcover&dq=linux+kernel&hl=en&sa=X&redir_esc=y#v=onepage&q=linux%20kernel&f=false)

~~~
VohuMana
This looks fantastic, I'm going to start reading through this. Thanks!

------
rsto
I found "Linux Device Drivers, Third Edition" by Rubini et al an excellent
intro to Kernel development:

[https://lwn.net/Kernel/LDD3/](https://lwn.net/Kernel/LDD3/)

Probably a lot has changed in the Linux kernel since then, so YMMV.

~~~
VohuMana
Thanks, a lot has probably changed but I'm sure a lot is similar.

------
devnonymous
I've seen [http://eudyptula-challenge.org](http://eudyptula-challenge.org)
being referred to many times in these contexts. I myself have been meaning to
get into it but haven't yet.

~~~
VohuMana
This looks awesome, I just sent them an email. Thanks!

